# Guaifenesin Treatment



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

I am new to this group. I want to share with you about guaifenesin treatment to chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia.I have these disease for a long time and just don't know it untill I had my first child in 1993. Everything got worse and I can do nothing and go nowhere. I quited my job and looking for answers. I have seen so many doctors to try a lot of thing including herb which I kind of like it. Nothing seems help much. I brought a book called" fibromyalgia & chronic myofascial pain syndrome". They talk about guai. treatment. I didn't try it until a year later due to the fact that you will feel worse on the first few months, then you will having more good day.Now I have been on over a year. I have feel much better, more energy, less pain and doing more things. My life seems come back to me again. I joined the guai. support group which have over 1000 members. I also went LA to see this doctor who invented this treatment. Hope you all feel better!Fanny


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2000)

Fannyyi--Welcome! I, too, have read about the guai treatment. I bought Devin's blue book and it was such a source of information. I've considered the guai treatment from time to time. Luckily, I take MSM and it helps me alot. The guai treatment, to me, seems like it takes too longs to try and feel better. I'm selfish and want to feel better quicker. I just didn't have the patience to even begin the guai treatment. Bravo to you, though, for having the patience to do it and it's great that it is working for you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

Hi LSynatschk,I am off guai due to my bad IBS and non-stop belching (diff. to eat)and taking herbs. You cannot take herb with guai. at the same time. But, you can take MSM. I wonder how much MSM do you take a day? and how long do you see the result? I may want to try it. MY pain is very bad now without guai. In addition, this belching and chest pain is kill me and cannot find cure. My GI told me is due to anxiety. I am taking med. to see. Thank,Fanny


----------

